# Help how do I change permissions for users in gentoo?

## nooby210

I was wondering where I need to go to change permission for users on the domain. I am running a Gentoo server with a samba domain. I want to know where I go to set permissions for each account, also set what drives are available for users when they log in etc.. can anyone tell me the path to get to that stuff? 

Thanks

Brady

----------

## chiefbag

I think the below link will help you with setting up your configuration.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Samba

```
user add -m USER1
```

```
smbpasswd -a USER1
```

----------

